# =Secret of Grindea=



## OldShatterhand (22. April 2014)

*Secrets of Grindea*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Secrets of Grindea​
Ein paar schwedische Studenten haben sich vor 3 Jahren zusammen getan und das Indie-Projekt Secrets of Grindea ins Leben gerufen. Ihr Ziel: Eine Hommage an die 16-bit Klassiker wie Secret of Mana zu schaffen, mit Skillbäumen, freier Charakterentwicklung, unkompliziertem Multiplayer und einer guten Story. Alles garniert mit hinreissenden Animationen und gutem Soundtrack, kombiniert mit einer eingängigen Steuerung. 

Ob ihnen das gelungen ist, kann man jetzt endlich anhand einer Demo testen. 

Ich beobachte das Projekt schon lange, und hab auf diese Phase natürlich sehnsüchtig gewartet. Auch eine Preorder in mehreren Tiers unterschiedlicher Preisklassen ist nun möglich. Man erhält dort neben der Steam auch eine DRM-freie Version.

Link zur Demo (175MB): Secrets of Grindea 

_Hinweis: Das Spiel ist noch nicht fertig. Ein Releasedatum gibt es nach wie vor nicht. Die Jungs basteln so lange, bis ihnen das Ergebnis wirklich zusagt._


----------



## Bonkic (23. April 2014)

interessant.
hat das spiel einen koop-modus?

edit:
"Co-op support for up to four players!"
lesen hilft.


----------



## Gast1669461003 (23. April 2014)

Sieht interessant aus. Als großer Fan von Secret of Mana muss ich es mir natürlich mal anschauen. Auf Anhieb gefällt mir Rainfall: The Sojourn aber vor allem stilistisch deutlich besser. Das beobachte ich auch schon seit Monaten und die Entwickler verfolgen mehr oder minder genau dieselben Ansätze wie die Macher von Secret of Grindea. Allerdings gab es dort schon lange kein Update mehr.


----------



## OldShatterhand (23. April 2014)

dsr159 schrieb:


> Auf Anhieb gefällt mir Rainfall: The Sojourn aber vor allem stilistisch deutlich besser.


 
Danke für den Tipp.


----------



## Bonkic (23. April 2014)

dsr159 schrieb:


> aber vor allem stilistisch deutlich besser


 
jo, das hier sieht irgendwie nach billig-browser-f2p aus. 
da gefällt mir der 8/16-bit-rpg-stil ebenfalls deutlich besser.


----------



## OldShatterhand (23. April 2014)

Bonkic schrieb:


> interessant.
> hat das spiel einen koop-modus?
> 
> edit:
> ...


 
Es gibt auch schon ein frühes Koop-Video, da kann man sehen, wie sowas später aussehen wird:
Secrets of Grindea - Early Co-Op Gameplay - YouTube


----------

